# Is there any advantage to giving campers Perfect Fruit?



## senjir (Jun 13, 2018)

Since perfect fruit doesn't came along that often, I want to make sure I am make the best use of them.  Any have any pointers?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 13, 2018)

They tend to give you more Bells as well as sometimes bronze treats or fortune cookies.


----------



## J087 (Jun 13, 2018)

No point in hoarding them.
They are pretty common in my opinion. Roughly one per day.


----------



## Underneath The Stars (Jun 13, 2018)

J087 said:


> No point in hoarding them.
> They are pretty common in my opinion. Roughly one per day.



Really? I get them like once a week lmao but maybe that’s because I barely pick up fruits anymore or do requests


----------



## senjir (Jun 13, 2018)

I collect fruit daily and get about one a week also.  Thanks for the responses.  I just wanted to make sure that I wasn't missing an opp somewhere that I did not know of.


----------



## Mookie (Jun 13, 2018)

Also, perfect fruit are +3 friendship points instead of the +2.


----------



## PaperCat (Jun 13, 2018)

i saw my first perfect fruit today. was disappointed it only gave +3


----------



## arbra (Jun 14, 2018)

I seem to have better luck getting cookies for my perfect fruit by giving them to people in my campsite vs out in the wild.

I also agree that I am not averaging one perfect fruit a day, and that is with me harvesting multiple times a day.


----------



## Angel-Rae (Jun 16, 2018)

I tend to get perfect fruit around every fourth tree shake. Usually only one but a couple of times I got two. I actually got a fortune cookie by giving a perfect orange today. That’s after giving the last five without getting a cookie. I think I’ve only got a cookie twice. I keep trying though.


----------



## blushpeony (Jun 19, 2018)

...


----------



## Animecafe102 (Jun 20, 2018)

Sometimes I get perfect fruit like once a week and sometimes I get a lot in a short amount of time, like yesterday I got like 3 all at the same time from breezy hallow, it just depends really! Some days i don't end up seeing any though. But yeah as someone mentioned above there is a chance for fortune cookies or treats, this goes for any of the rarer items though such as rare fish and bugs too and I believe rarer flowers also have this chance! I'm unsure if you can get any fortune cookies other than Timmy's, Tommy's, clothing, and furniture though! If anyone knows if you can get the special ones please lemme know lol, for some reason I coulda sworn I got a marshal one from a villager once but I haven't gotten any special ones since I've been keeping track so I think I may just be r,em entering wrong with that


----------



## Angel-Rae (Jun 21, 2018)

I actually got a fortune cookie for my perfect fruit today.


----------

